# Jumping lights !?



## chloey (Nov 2, 2004)

It happens all the time when i try to shot at night with a lot a lights...even if i do my best for not moving the camera during the shot ... what do i do wrong ?


----------



## vonnagy (Nov 2, 2004)

heehehee, lol tripods are useful for these type of shots. It looks like stuff is falling from the sky here


----------



## chloey (Nov 2, 2004)

You'll maybe think i have weird ideas but...that makes me think to HUGE spermatozoa...lol


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 10, 2004)

chloey said:
			
		

> You'll maybe think i have weird ideas but...that makes me think to HUGE spermatozoa...lol



i didn't think of that, but you're right :LOL:

but yeah, follow the wise vonnagy's advice and use a tripod... or like I used to do, use anything that's around... a railing, a bench... etc


----------



## chloey (Nov 10, 2004)

hum, good idea to use something around as a tripod ! i'll try next time =)


----------



## spacetuna (Nov 10, 2004)

Get yourself a cable release, you can blur the picture just by pushing the button too hard- even if it's on a tripod.


----------



## midgetsy (Nov 23, 2004)

there are some mini tripods. you know those tripods that fit right in your poket and have 3 little legs that come out? those are helpful when you dont wanna carry that huge 3 legged thing

this is the one i have:


----------



## jadin (Nov 29, 2004)

Is that a tripod in your pocket or you just happy to see me?


----------

